# Joyetech CUBOID TAP 228W



## Nailedit77 (8/5/17)

*Joyetech Cuboid Tap Mod* furnished with Joyetech TAPTEC technology. Joyetech creatively developed the TAP buttons, paired with the pressure-sensitive system and vibration motor. It is equipped with a 1.3 inch OLED display, allowing for easily monitor and modify with ease. CUBOID TAP is powered by dual replaceable 18650 cells with which you can fire it up to ultra 228W. Featuring the charging balance system, it supports a 2.0A quick charge capability, providing a faster charging resolution.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## snakevape (8/5/17)

Looks _ever so slightly_ like the Wismec Predator

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

